# News & Current Events > U.S. Political News >  Is Ron Paul a Freemason?

## israel

I can not find any information on this.

----------


## a_european

No.
And doesn't matter.

----------


## Give me liberty

Hes not and thank god for that.

----------


## xexkxex



----------


## Spirit of '76

> No.
> And doesn't matter.



Agreed.

----------


## PatriotG

I certainly hope not.....
I feel like im being watched....hmmmmm

----------


## Madison

> No.
> And doesn't matter.


...and how would it not matter?

----------


## a_european

It wouldn't influence his politics as a president.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I am a Master Mason but I have not heard about Ron Paul being a Mason. I will do a little digging and let you know. For those of you out there who think Masonry is some grand conspiracy please do not hassle me for being a Freemason. I know you have your opinions and I appreciate that and respect that and IF it turns out that Dr. Paul is a brother than PLEASE do not turn your back on him or the message over something like that.

----------


## Spirit of '76



----------


## Spirit of '76

Master Mason Andrew Jackson Fighting the International Bankers

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

So far I have found a few sources that say he is but basically just because there is a picture of him giving a handshake they find suspicious. However, according to freemasonrywatch.org he is not. He does not appear on their list of Freemasons in entertainment or politics or anything like that.  Freemasonrywatch.com puts out a TON of false information about Freemasonry BUT they are really good at listing well known Masons throughout the world so take it for what it is worth.

My own gut feeling is that he is not.

----------


## a_european

He isn't, thanks for the research. 


Spirit of '76, thanks for the pics.
"I killed the bank"
Andrew Jackson

----------


## Spirit of '76

His campaign chairman, Kent Snyder, was asked this question on some conspiracy-related radio show (not Alex Jones) a couple months ago, and he affirmed that Dr. Paul is _not_ a Freemason.

----------


## ThePieSwindler

So what if he is? Even if the Freemasons were a part of some NWO conspiracy, only the highest level masons would know about it. The rest are just guys in a respectable adult fraternity.

----------


## Give me liberty

May i ask you jdmyprez_deo_vindice   a question if i may?

I heard some stories about the masions and owls why do some freemasons worship  an owl as a god? if that is true or not.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

As I said... I am a Master Mason who is about to move to 32nd degree. My Father was a 32, my uncle a 32 their father a 32 his father and so on... If there is some grand conspiracy going on than I surely have not noticed. I would NEVER belong to a group that undermined the basis tenets of liberty. I cannot speak for all Freemasons but we are by and large very cautious about the erosion of our liberty because we have been the subject of government persecution before and know full well that we may be again at the drop of a hat. Guarding our constitutionally protected freedoms is very important to me and is one of the key reasons I will be voting for Dr. Paul. It does not matter to me whether a candidate is a brother or not. I will vote for who I think will do the best job and I know most other masons I know feel that way as well.

----------


## Cap

> May i ask you jdmyprez_deo_vindice   a question if i may?
> 
> I heard some stories about the masions and owls why do some freemasons worship  an owl as a god? if that is true or not.



Are you talking about the "Bohemian Grove"?

----------


## hard@work

I think the masonic order would continue their tradition of fighting for liberty. In secret or not.

----------


## Give me liberty

> Are you talking about the "Bohemian Grove"?


yes i am, after watching that doc by alex jones and i saw some pics on net of the 
Bohemian Grove.  Makes me  a bit sad and sick everytime i see that huge owl.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> May i ask you jdmyprez_deo_vindice   a question if i may?
> 
> I heard some stories about the masions and owls why do some freemasons worship  an owl as a god? if that is true or not.


In my time with Masonry I have never seen an owl used as a symbol and I surely would never worship an owl lol. I am a born again Christian and would never vow to worship anyone except God or Jesus Christ. As another user pointed out I think you may be thinking of Bohemien Grove. I do not keep up much on the conspiracy stuff to be honest but it sounds like something I read at one point.

But rest assured... Ron Paul wants what is best for all of us as Americans and does not have a Masonic agenda if there is such a thing.

----------


## Give me liberty

thanks for asking my question  
lets just hope nothing will happen to ron paul, well he is running.

----------


## GeorgiaRPFan

> May i ask you jdmyprez_deo_vindice   a question if i may?
> 
> I heard some stories about the masions and owls why do some freemasons worship  an owl as a god? if that is true or not.


I think you have the masons confused with the bohemian grove people.  Here's a video of some of our country's most influential burning a child-like effigy to the owl "god."  Alex Jones infiltrated the camp a while back and made this movie. 


http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...439993514946&q

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bohemian_Grove

----------


## LinearChaos

Secrets secrets are no fun.  Secrets secrets hurt someone.  

I would not support Paul if he were a member of a secret society.  Transparency is the key.

----------


## forsmant

I saw a video on Youtube that claimed Ron Paul was a lizard. (aka David Ike and lizard people)

He was seen giving the Illuminati hand wave or the sign of the beast.  Its all a freaking joke in my opinion.

----------


## fluoridatedbrainsoup

> Secrets secrets are no fun.  Secrets secrets hurt someone.  
> 
> I would not support Paul if he were a member of a secret society.  Transparency is the key.


Agreed. Evil is done in the dark of night. Good works are done in the sunshine.

----------


## literatim

I believe that the Masons were long ago infiltrated. Originally when the Masons were formed, it was to oppose the King, but over time more lodges were popping up in various countries with various sorts of different beliefs. All these new lodges were considered "liberal lodges" as oppose to the "conservative" ones.

----------


## GeorgiaRPFan



----------


## Give me liberty

> I saw a video on Youtube that claimed Ron Paul was a lizard. (aka David Ike and lizard people)
> 
> He was seen giving the Illuminati hand wave or the sign of the beast.  Its all a freaking joke in my opinion.


Oh god please dont get me started with those people 

david icke took the idea of the lizard from that 80s tv show ( V )

----------


## xao

I've read about them. Apparently most modern day free masons are just part of a brother hood. But others are involved in sinister affairs and politics.

The history of the masons goes pretty far back. I read that vikings and people who are of aryan stock like germanics, etc fought against the freemasons and freemasonry. 
The root of free masons is from the middle east and kazaria, then to briton( Basically the welsh). So historic appearance would be dark hair, dark eyes and hook nosed people, though everything has changed and now joe smith or an average person can be a mason. It's a way of hiding their historic past. Since Ron is ethnically germanic, he isn't even close to being a mason.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Well that isnt exactly accurate but to be honest I do not care if he was a freemason or not and there is no real evidence to support him being one so I am in favor of just letting it die and winning this election come hell or high water.

----------


## xao

Of course it's accurate. Masons aren't originally from Europa. It started way back a long time ago. Sumerians(a branch of aryans) went into egypt and created the pyramids, this is why the oldest mummies in the cairo museum have blonde and red hair as well as blue eyes still intact.  The sumerians fought against the masons who were a semetic branch originally. The ecclesiastic chair has masons under the chair, as slaves to the aryans people.  
I've read a lot about it. Most accounts point to what I'm saying. You will find kooky alex jones stuff but I ignore that drivel. As I said, all this anger goes way back. It also involves the church and eventually vatican II(which is a lie).

----------


## hard@work

> I've read about them. Apparently most modern day free masons are just part of a brother hood. But others are involved in sinister affairs and politics.
> 
> The history of the masons goes pretty far back. I read that vikings and people who are of aryan stock like germanics, etc fought against the freemasons and freemasonry. 
> The root of free masons is from the middle east and kazaria, then to briton( Basically the welsh). So historic appearance would be dark hair, dark eyes and hook nosed people, though everything has changed and now joe smith or an average person can be a mason. It's a way of hiding their historic past. Since Ron is ethnically germanic, he isn't even close to being a mason.


That's funny I thought that freemasonary was primarily discreet townhall settings between freethinkers throughout Europe that helped to open discussions on the ideas of self government at direct threat to tyranny. A setting where ideas could be constructed without fear of persecution in honor of the new awakening of the times. Ideas which flourished when the masons took part in the revolt against tyranny here in the American colonies finally giving a chance to prove something that may have been a "great experiment". You know, to see if liberty and property worked or not.

But hey they could have been hook nosed pyramid builders. That too.

----------


## xao

> That's funny I thought that freemasonary was primarily discreet townhall settings between freethinkers throughout Europe that helped to open discussions on the ideas of self government at direct threat to tyranny. A setting where ideas could be constructed without fear of persecution in honor of the new awakening of the times. Ideas which flourished when the masons took part in the revolt against tyranny here in the American colonies finally giving a chance to prove something that may have been a "great experiment". You know, to see if liberty and property worked or not.
> 
> But hey they could have been hook nosed pyramid builders. That too.



LMFAO And you actually believe the "history channel's"  version about the masons? 

The norse men employed the most free-form barder system and most fair form of govt until charlemagne(a free mason) decided to impose a middle eastern religion upon northern europa by way of swords and an army. And those masons were mainly crushed. Which is why they never got the heart of scandinavia. The viking raids onto albion(briton) were a direct result of masons interferring in northern europe and trying to impose there semetic middle eastern religion. 

Mason's employed the slavery by usery form of "diplomacy". Hardly free and hardly, "builders". 

I advise people to get out of the usa and study a little more. Your marxist education system has clearly failed at least two of you.

Yes Briton is a mix of swarthy haired and swarthy eyed people these days. 2/3  almost gypsy looking in fact. All that inbreeding being on such a tiny island no doubt. lol

But don't take my word for it. Check out some recent bbc articles on the subject. 

Furthermore, when the Roman's came to Briton, they described the people as being dark haired and almost "monkey like".  That says a lot.

No offense of course, I know some people on here have fragile egg shell egos and don't appreciate truth.  Schopenhauer said the truth is ultimately the best policy for people even if they cannot initially deal with it.

----------


## TheDuke

Ron Paul is being discussed in lodges all over the world, I can assure you

----------


## Spirit of '76

> IThe history of the masons goes pretty far back. I read that vikings and people who are of aryan stock like germanics, etc fought against the freemasons and freemasonry. 
> The root of free masons is from the middle east and kazaria, then to briton( Basically the welsh). So historic appearance would be dark hair, dark eyes and hook nosed people, though everything has changed and now joe smith or an average person can be a mason. It's a way of hiding their historic past. Since Ron is ethnically germanic, he isn't even close to being a mason.


That is perhaps one of the stupidest things I've ever heard.

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

Freemasonry is basically a continuation of the mystery religions (esoterism), albeit quite watered down in modern lodges,  especially at the lower levels . Before the masons there was Rosicrusianism, and before that - the Knights Templar.

----------


## hard@work

> That is perhaps one of the stupidest things I've ever heard.



Did you know that if you pull on the little golden thread on one of those Shriner's caps it will activate a self destruct sequence that will implode an entire city block within 30 minutes unless a special tune is hummed?



Juuust teasin guys, I loves me a good conspiracy!

----------


## Spirit of '76

> Did you know that if you pull on the little golden thread on one of those Shriner's caps it will activate a self destruct sequence that will implode an entire city block within 30 minutes unless a special tune is hummed?


Yes, everyone knows it is based on ancient Khazarian technology powered by the early batteries found in Sumer and Babylon and secretly maintained by the beady-eyed, swarthy, monkey-like, owl-worshipping Scotsmen whom the vikings attacked in ancient times so they wouldn't become jewish.  

If you don't believe this, it's because you've been brainwashed by marxists.

----------


## hard@work

> Yes, everyone knows it is based on ancient Khazarian technology powered by the early batteries found in Sumer and Babylon and secretly maintained by the beady-eyed, swarthy, monkey-like, owl-worshipping Scotsmen whom the vikings attacked in ancient times so they wouldn't become jewish.  
> 
> If you don't believe this, it's because you've been brainwashed by marxists.


For a moment of my own conspiratorial meanderings ... 


... the mason's do not like the CFR and have already fought them back a few times.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

It is amazing all this stuff I have learned about Masnry even though I am a Master Mason working on my 32nd degree and my family has been Masonic since even before we came to the U.S. 

 It sounds like you have really learned a lot about us and our ancient history but no matter how much you turture me I will not tell you exactly where the vault with our hidden treasure that is mapped out on the back of the Constitution is. 

Yep.. Ron Paul is in on it.. why do you think he cares about that document so much?

Now... can we please get back to discussing ways to get Ron Paul elected and celebrating our successes when we have them?  Right now that is far more important than worrying about conspiracy theories.

----------


## Lexx78

the hidden treasure to start a new currency? :P

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

yeah.. how else are we gonna get that much gold to back our currency...

----------


## DetroitLion

Interesting Stuff Regarding Freemasonry

What's Beyond Freemasonry?

----------


## Spirit of '76

> Interesting Stuff Regarding Freemasonry
> 
> What's Beyond Freemasonry?


Interesting first post.  Thanks for the laugh.

----------


## Spirit of '76

Freemason Paul Revere's midnight ride to warn his fellow American patriots of the British invasion

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

> Interesting first post.  Thanks for the laugh.


Are you familiar with Propaganda Due?

----------


## Spirit of '76

> Are you familiar with Propaganda Due?


Yes.

But the articles that guy posted focused on the OTO, a clandestine quasi-masonic organization not recognized by any masonic lodge.  The OTO was a vent for Crowley's fantasies.

----------


## Spirit of '76

Freemason John Hancock placing the first signature on the Declaration of Independence.


Freemason Ethan Allen, *leader of the Green Mountain Boys*, capturing Fort Ticonderoga during our War for Independence

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

A lot of people base their conspiracy argument around Crowley but a closer examination will prove that Crowley was a nutjob who operated well out of the confines of Masonry. With a brotherhood this old and wide spread you are bound to get a bad apple once in awhile. Are we to say all gays are cannibals because of Dahmer? Of course not, that is just absurd!

----------


## DetroitLion

Oh wait you missed the stuff written by Albert Pike.

And the Alta Vendita.

Keep pushing your Masonic propoganda though.

----------


## hard@work

Which secret society do you support? Those who secretly work for liberty, or those who work for control of the exchange of money.

----------


## Spirit of '76

> Oh wait you missed the stuff written by Albert Pike.


No I didn't.




> And the Alta Vendita.


The Carbonari were not Freemasons.




> Keep pushing your Masonic propoganda though.


Says the guy who only signed up here to post anti-masonic propaganda.

----------


## Spirit of '76

The Green Dragon Tavern (also known as the Freemason's Arms), planning place of the *Boston Tea Party*

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> Oh wait you missed the stuff written by Albert Pike.
> 
> And the Alta Vendita.
> 
> Keep pushing your Masonic propoganda though.


I am not pushing anything. I am simply defending something that outsiders are bashing without true knowledge of the subject. As I said, with a brotherhood this old and widespread and with so many historic members.. you can easily find a few people who have taken Masonry and tried to use it for their own purposes. You are ignoring the thousands upon thousands of Masons who have contributed a great deal to this country and who have been model citizens and defenders of liberty. You may not understand it but I am proud to be a Mason and to come from such a splendid Masonic heritage. 

 You know... I guess I never expected fellow Ron Paul supporters to be like this.. Arent we all being judged by the media right now because there are a few of us who show up and shout conspiracy stuff at any chance we get? Does that mean we are all that way?

----------


## DetroitLion

> No I didn't.
> 
> 
> 
> The Carbonari were not Freemasons.
> 
> 
> 
> Says the guy who only signed up here to post anti-masonic propaganda.


You mean the same Masons who assassinated the Catholic President of Ecuador in 1875.  Or murdered Catholic priests in Mexico in 1920's and in Spain in the 1930's???

Keep ignoring the OWN WRITINGS of Albert Pike as well.  

Keep ignoring the Pope calling Freemasonry the Synagouge of Satan as well.

----------


## Spirit of '76

> Keep ignoring the Pope calling Freemasonry the Synagouge of Satan as well.


Popes say all kinds of stupid things.  What do I care?

----------


## hard@work

> You know... I guess I never expected fellow Ron Paul supporters to be like this.. Arent we all being judged by the media right now because there are a few of us who show up and shout conspiracy stuff at any chance we get? Does that mean we are all that way?



Don't ignore those of us who understand how the philosophy of liberty was first developed and who was and still is responsible for fighting for it.

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

> The Green Dragon Tavern (also known as the Freemason's Arms), planning place of the *Boston Tea Party*


I was just there not too long ago.  (with my masonic buddies of course)

----------


## Spirit of '76

> You know... I guess I never expected fellow Ron Paul supporters to be like this...


Don't worry about a few weirdoes.

----------


## Spirit of '76

> I was just there not too long ago.  (with my masonic buddies of course)


I hope to visit one day.  Never been to Boston...

----------


## hard@work

> Keep pushing your Masonic propoganda though.


Crowley? Seriously? You want us to compare that creature to Paul Revere? Washington? Hamilton? Ludicrous.

----------


## DetroitLion

> Popes say all kinds of stupid things.  What do I care?



Do you care what Albert Pike says????

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

I personally dont care what Pike said because he is not the be all and end all of Masonry. If Freemasonry were truly what he wanted it to be than I would not be a part of it.

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

Actually, if you want to learn about masonry and its underlying teachings, you should read Manley P. Hall.

----------


## Spirit of '76

Freemason John *Paul* (alias John Paul Jones), "Father of the American Navy"

----------


## DetroitLion

All these men are basically Blue Lodge dupes.  

True to the form of Albert Pike, whose words modern Masons either ignore ever existed or at worst wil LIE about.

Nice occult Masonic symbol as well.  That comes from the occult Kabbalah.

----------


## Spirit of '76

Irish Freemason Edmund Burke, vigorous defender of American Independence against the King; One of the fathers of the Conservative movement

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

> All these men are basically Blue Lodge dupes.  
> 
> True to the form of Albert Pike, whose words modern Masons either ignore ever existed or at worst wil LIE about.
> 
> Nice occult Masonic symbol as well.  That comes from the occult Kabbalah.


I wouldn't call them dupes because most of them were obviously very smart.  The main players in the American Revolution used freemasonry to their advantage because it was an underground (semi-secret) organization through which they could organized and discuss their plans.

----------


## DetroitLion

Nice checkerboard flooring inside Masonic Temples/Lodges as well.  It is symbolic of the occult Kabbalistic balance between black and white which occult Freemasonry loves.  Of course this directly contradicts the words of Our Lord Jesus Christ:  "I am the light of the world: he that followeth me, walketh not in darkness, but shall have the light of life."

This balance is seen in other occult symbols like the black and white of the yin and the yang.

----------


## Spirit of '76

Freemason Benjamin Franklin, signatory of the Declaration of Independence and the US Constitution

----------


## DetroitLion

The Blue Degrees are but the outer court or portico of the Temple. Part of the symbols are [sic] displayed there to the Initiate, but he is *intentionally misled by false interpretations. It is not intended that he shall understand them; but it is intended that he shall imagine he understands them. *  Their true explication is reserved for the Adepts, the Princes of Masonry  It is well enough for the mass of those called Masons, to imagine that all is contained in the Blue Degrees; and whoso attempts to undeceive them will labor in vain.."

-Albert Pike

----------


## Green Mountain Boy

Freemason Michael Richards, star of the hit television series, Seinfeld.

----------


## Spirit of '76

> Freemason Michael Richards, star of the hit television series, Seinfeld.


lol

----------


## hard@work

Professor Carol Quigly, Council on Foreign Relations

----------


## Spirit of '76

> The Blue Degrees are but the outer court or portico of the Temple. Part of the symbols are [sic] displayed there to the Initiate, but he is intentionally misled by false interpretations. It is not intended that he shall understand them; but it is intended that he shall imagine he understands them...


Kind of like how your beloved Catholic Church refused for centuries to allow people to read the Bible for themselves...

Anyway, it's hilarious that you are convinced that most Freemasons have no idea what masonry is really about, but somehow _you_ do.

----------


## Spirit of '76

> Professor Carol Quigly, Council on Foreign Relations


...and Roman Catholic. _Not_ a Freemason.

----------


## DetroitLion

Ted Kennedy is a Catholic too and we all know how good of a Catholic he is.

But that's a nice straw man you brought up with Carroll Quigley.

----------


## Spirit of '76

Anyway, tell us what you've done to help get Ron Paul elected. 

Or did you just come here to push zany conspiracy theories?

----------


## DetroitLion

> Anyway, tell us what you've done to help get Ron Paul elected. 
> 
> Or did you just come here to push zany conspiracy theories?


I've been pushing for Ron Paul to the best of my ability and continue to do so.  Word of mouth as well as e-mailing positive news to a number of friends who would not have known of Ron Paul otherwise.  I'm glad you will keep pushing for Ron Paul as well.

----------


## hard@work

> But that's a nice straw man you brought up with Carroll Quigley.


Not interested in you at all. Just calling you out for the readers.  They are welcome to read the philosophies and writings of real individual thinkers themselves. I've chosen my side of the ideological battle. And it is with those who honestly believe in Liberty. Not those who seek to destroy it ... 

e.g. 



David Rockefeller, CFR / Trilateral commission

----------


## Spirit of '76

> I've been pushing for Ron Paul to the best of my ability and continue to do so.  Word of mouth as well as e-mailing positive news to a number of friends who would not have known of Ron Paul otherwise.  I'm glad you will keep pushing for Ron Paul as well.


Glad to hear it.  

Yes, I will be certain to continue working to ensure the election of the one candidate who upholds the ideals of our Founding Fathers, including those great men acknowledged in this thread.  

A handful of us in this state managed to round up enough people to file as Ron Paul delegates that we are currently third in the state.  We could well take second, but we are waiting for the finalized numbers to come out. 

We are also reaching out to the hundreds of uncommitted delegates, working to bring them around to the side of Liberty and Constitutional government.  

Our work is cut out for us, but sometimes threads like this one can prove a pleasant distraction, as long as one doesn't take them too seriously.

----------


## KingTheoden

Keep in mind, most Masons do not know what the end game of their organization is.  It would be unfair to get down on Ron Paul simply because he might be a Freemason (many Founding Fathers were Masons, including Washington).

Judge a tree by its fruits.  And all I can see with Ron Paul are lush bountiful citrus!

----------


## H Roark

No he is not a Freemason and if he was I would not be voting for him.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

that is just sad

----------


## Spirit of '76

> that is just sad


Just think:  That guy wouldn't have voted for George Washington or Andrew Jackson, either.

Interesting how these new posters register just to bash the masons.     Wonder what they're doing for Dr. Paul...

By the way, I just read in an article from South Carolina that Dr. Paul spoke at a Shrine Temple there this week.  ZOMG! He's part of the Illuminati lizard conspiracy!!!1!!!!!!

----------


## a_european

An entertaining thread. Thanks at Spirit of '76 and the tin-foilers. 

jdmyprez_deo_vindice, one question. I guess it's not allowed to speak about politics, but do you think many of your brothers may vote for Ron Paul?

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> An entertaining thread. Thanks at Spirit of '76 and the tin-foilers. 
> 
> jdmyprez_deo_vindice, one question. I guess it's not allowed to speak about politics, but do you think many of your brothers may vote for Ron Paul?


You are right, we are forbidden to officially discuss politics in the lodge but outside of the lodge we talk about whatever we want. I cannot speak for all Masons but I along with many of the ones I know personally will be voting for Dr. Paul. I have heard through the grapevine that many Freemasons are receptive to Ron Paul and will be voting accordingly.

----------


## a_european

Big thanks. That sounds good

----------


## xd9fan

I....want to be a freemason

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> I am a Master Mason but I have not heard about Ron Paul being a Mason. I will do a little digging and let you know. For those of you out there who think Masonry is some grand conspiracy please do not hassle me for being a Freemason. I know you have your opinions and I appreciate that and respect that and IF it turns out that Dr. Paul is a brother than PLEASE do not turn your back on him or the message over something like that.


I've heard that only those near the top know anything, so if your not at the top thats not entirely convincing..

I'd have to know what activites you engage in before I made my judgement.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> I....want to be a freemason


All you have to do is ask a Master Mason that you know and they will guide you the rest of the way

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> I've heard that only those near the top know anything, so if your not at the top thats not entirely convincing..


I will be a 32nd degree before the end of the year and besides the highest you can go in Masonry is Master Mason.  There is no direct evidence to say that Ron Paul is a Freemason and if I ever meet the guy face to face than I will know for sure. Outside of that please do not assume to know something about a group you actually know nothing about.

----------


## Andrew-Austin

> I will be a 32nd degree before the end of the year and besides the highest you can go in Masonry is Master Mason.  There is no direct evidence to say that Ron Paul is a Freemason and if I ever meet the guy face to face than I will know for sure. Outside of that please do not assume to know something about a group you actually know nothing about.


I edited my post. I will not assume anything, which means I won't trust you either.





> I'd have to know what activites you engage in (you = all freemasons) before I made my judgement.

----------


## hard@work

You can read what the original masons in America had to say about how we should live. You can make a choice, trust the writings of these men or trust the writings of those who wish to cover them in cloaks of conspiracy. I chose early on to read the philosophical positions of the founders. When I am presented with conflicting information about the masonic order ... whom do I trust? People who cite disturbed attention starved sensationalists like Allistaire Crowley? 

Or should I trust great men and Sons of Liberty who's words and actions spoke for them and have been passed down to us now? 

To be honest, I would not even write that last sentence in the same paragraph as the individual I mentioned. I would not sully their honor so. I will however quite happily pepper these thoughts with my own conspiracy: 

The money changers and the masons have been at war for quite some time now. If you are with us in the freedom movement, then you've chosen the right side. 

I'm just kidding of course. But it is worth a thought to consider.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

You dont have to trust me but just trust in Dr. Paul and the message of constitutional freedom and we will all be just fine

----------


## Bradley in DC

If he were, would he say?

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

> If he were, would he say?


I cannot image he would not mention it or that it would not have leaked out. Most Masons freely admit they are. The only reason Masons have ever hidden their membership status is because of things like the anti-masonic party here in the U.S. during the early 1800's and the Nazi's who put us in concentration camps or killed us on sight. Most Masons today do not feel a serious threat from people knowing they are Masons so usually they are very open with it and considering Dr. Paul's personal honesty I imagine he would have disclosed it by now.

----------


## xao

> That is perhaps one of the stupidest things I've ever heard.


Thank you for failing to make an intelligent counter argument.
And yes It's stupid to you because you're a braindead chimp who suffers from cognitive dissonance. Clearly you aren't very well read on history.

----------


## xao

> Interesting Stuff Regarding Freemasonry
> 
> What's Beyond Freemasonry?


Ahh and there is my reference to Vatican II. thanks 

As I said before, Freemasons of recent history, from the 17th and 18th centuries have no idea where the roots of masonry come from(which is kazaria and then albion/briton). It's current usage is meaningless except to those at the very top of the pyramid. 

Furthermore I'd like to see some of the masonic kooks on here with their wannabe shriners club beanies to name some CURRENT prominant and WELL KNOWN masonic public figures who speak out and support Ron Paul. Remember I'm asking for well known masons that the average joe would know.

Then also explain to us how the masons will stand behind a great patriot like Ron Paul.  

Lastly, Reverre wasn't a mason. That's pure gobbledygoop.

----------


## hard@work

Again, who do I believe? The man chanting erratic messages or the one espousing the justice of Liberty? I think I'll trust the writings of Washington over the writings of Xao. No offense Xao, but I highly doubt your works would compare to those of the earlier masons who built this country.

----------


## xao

> I cannot image he would not mention it or that it would not have leaked out. Most Masons freely admit they are. The only reason Masons have ever hidden their membership status is because of things like the anti-masonic party here in the U.S. during the early 1800's and the Nazi's who put us in concentration camps or killed us on sight. Most Masons today do not feel a serious threat from people knowing they are Masons so usually they are very open with it and considering Dr. Paul's personal honesty I imagine he would have disclosed it by now.


Thank you for admitting the truth finally and playing the marxist/socialist bolshevik "nazi" card. The bolsheviks/ethnically zionist-jews/khazars were  from khazaric lands in eastern turkey and next to modern day georgia. This is where Masons started out thousands of years ago in the middle east and then they eventually spread there vitriol and hatred to anyone who happened to be of aryan or europid stock forward. They were the terrorist khazars who took power in russia by REAL terrorism and bombings. They had a true hatred for anything european and they infiltraited into europe through their masonic secret societies, eventually getting control through politics and slavery by usary(money, taxing). The norse, the vikings, germanics and most of northern europe fought against the masonic infuences for years. Many people don't even realise that the terroristic-marxists/bolsheviks created the terms, "racist", nazi, etc. The neo-marxists in the mainstream media today do the same thing if you question the war support for israel or if you speak out against quotas you are either labled a racist, anit-semite etc. 


You can spot a mason very quickly when they start to whine and complain about a "halocaust"(that keeps going down in numbers). Meanwhile they were the same ones that  created strife and slaughtered europa at the hands of the church and charlemagne. They were the ones. They were involved in the bolshevik revolution as khazars which wiped out 30+ million ethnic russians. 

The vikings knew well about the masons and held them back for the most part. 

I've personally seen a few obnoxious local  masons and spit on them whenever I get the chance.  One I met was this little short and swarthy midget with a huge schnoze of a hook nose.  He is always talking about how great hillary is and that everyone who has fair hair and blue eyes is a nazi and all this crap. I had to explain to him that he was full of $#@! and his masonic society was a joke. Though to be fair, many current masons have no idea what their groups history is. They only hear the story about how they lodged themselves into the european system and were a good group/good secret society.

----------


## xao

> Again, who do I believe? The man chanting erratic messages or the one espousing the justice of Liberty? I think I'll trust the writings of Washington over the writings of Xao. No offense Xao, but I highly doubt your works would compare to those of the earlier masons who built this country.



I would advise everyone to be very  careful in worshipping a britonic weasel such as washington.  In fact, many patriot forums I've read, flat out do NOT trust washington because of him being a mason. 

There was a reason PATRICK HENRY didn't sign the constitution.

People should know about him more than the others. They should understand that the federalist papers created the central govt. 

Washington wanted the people in briton out of here, so he and his handlers could control things and set policy on their own. People tend to forget how much power some of the founding fathers had. And many WERE in fact brittish.

----------


## hard@work

Yeah... okay.

----------


## xao

> Yeah... okay.


Are you angry or are you boring?

If I was a neo-con, as you claim, I wouldn't be exposing the khazaric rooted bolsheviks. I wouldn't be exposing marxism. Neo-cons are nothing but neo-marxists and ex-trotskyite scum. 

So good try with that one. Let me guess, next you'll say I was in the SS, I'm a Nazi and all types of other made up b.s.  Well my grandparents lived under the failed construct that was communism and they experienced the propaganda of marxism, so I think you'd better think carefully. 

Have a nice night.

----------


## xao

> I've heard that only those near the top know anything, so if your not at the top thats not entirely convincing..
> 
> I'd have to know what activites you engage in before I made my judgement.


Well said. And I doubt you will ever be told the truth on this.

----------


## hard@work

I could easily make a claim that you are CFR members trying to harm the masonic image in order to maintain your grasp on power. It is just as believable and just as credible. If you understand what credibility means.



Again, I'll go with the writings of great men who I have studied over the mechanizations and sensationalism of shallow or disturbed individuals.

----------


## hard@work

Nevermind. I apologize. I have completely changed my position and come to a real understand of the "eye of providence". 

http://www.timecube.com/

This information must be spread before it is too late.

----------


## Spirit of '76

> Clearly you aren't very well read on history.


You're funny.





> Lastly, Reverre wasn't a mason. That's pure gobbledygoop.


He was a Royal Arch Mason and Knight Templar, raised December 11, 1769 in St. Andrew's Royal Arch, Boston Massachusetts.  He served as Grand Master of the Grand Lodge of Massachusetts.

You have the audacity to accuse someone else of spouting "gobbledygoop" when you're the one claiming that the vikings fought the Freemasons and telling us that we should disdain Washington for being a "Britonic weasel"?

----------


## hard@work

> You're funny.


YOU can't handle Cubic Time, Cubic Life 
or Cubic Truth - for insideof Time Cube 
equates the most magnificient symmetry 
of  opposites existing within the universe

----------


## Spirit of '76

> YOU can't handle Cubic Time, Cubic Life 
> or Cubic Truth - for insideof Time Cube 
> equates the most magnificient symmetry 
> of  opposites existing within the universe


My tinfoil fez prevents me from grasping the mystery.

----------


## Minuteman

HOly $#@!, I have to tell you guys about an experience I had earlier.

I was down at the lodge when all of a sudden there was a big bright flash of light.
Out stepped this man who said he had to use the internet. He said he appeared in our lodge because of ancient Cabalic symbols in the architecture allowed the flows of time to align properly. 

He then proceeded to post secret messages to the power elite in the country, directing them what initatives to take in this time. 

When he was done, he stood up, looked at me, turned into a lizard and told me to beware the andromidans. He then jumped back into his time machine and was gone.

----------


## jdmyprez_deo_vindice

Thanks for the humor. This entire thread has gotten a little bizzare so it was nice to see some type of humor 

Oh.. and Xao, they have these people called Psychiatrists that can help you with whatever you are dealing with. I truly hope you get some help and btw, yes Paul Revere was a Mason!

----------


## hard@work

I'm not skerred of masons. I'm skerred of bankers.

----------


## Lexx78

> HOly $#@!, I have to tell you guys about an experience I had earlier.
> 
> I was down at the lodge when all of a sudden there was a big bright flash of light.
> Out stepped this man who said he had to use the internet. He said he appeared in our lodge because of ancient Cabalic symbols in the architecture allowed the flows of time to align properly. 
> 
> He then proceeded to post secret messages to the power elite in the country, directing them what initatives to take in this time. 
> 
> When he was done, he stood up, looked at me, turned into a lizard and told me to beware the andromidans. He then jumped back into his time machine and was gone.


roflmao

----------


## marsbeyond

As for you, if you walk before me as David your father did, and do all I command, and observe my decrees and laws, I will establish your royal throne, as I covenanted with David your father when I said, 'You shall never fail to have a man to rule over Israel.' -Chronicles 7:17

I found out about freemasonry because my Mom didn't want me to become a mormon. So she got me some anti-mormon books when I was in high school that pointed out the similarity in freemasonic and mormon rites. They both copied Solomon. 

So I asked myself at a very early age, what is this freemasonry about? Since then, I have read Manly P Hall. I have read "Deadly Deception" by James D. Shaw. This book was by a christian who was asked to denigrate his faith as part of the 33rd degree rite. He refused, and quit freemasonry. He also mentioned that most US airports are run by masons. 

I have read "Behold a Pale Horse" by William Cooper. Cooper mentioned on the Coast to Coast radio show that he believed that there were in fact 666 degrees of masonry, all of which, your run of the mill, 3rd degree blue lodge mason of course has never heard of. 

I went to a Catholic University that had an entire library of freemasonic books that had been donated by the widow of a high level mason who was catholic. Most of the books appeared to be a freemasonic version of the Holy Bible. In one of those books, a degree of masonry higher than 33 was mentioned. In fact, this meeting involved US senators, and the degree was in the sixties, if I recall correctly.

The truth is all groups, like all people, have good and bad in them. Spies and counter-spies are everywhere.  There are serial killers who went to christian churches. And good masons like George Washington who founded our republic based on a new idea called democracy, and felt that it was better form of government than a kingdom. 

It is not what group that you belong to that makes you a good or evil person. It is what actions you take as an individual, given the knowledge that you have the time of the action.

I pray that you not be deceived.

----------


## rpfan2008

Look at the handshake




> "BOAZ" 
> GRIP OF AN ENTERED APPRENTICE
> (HANDSHAKE)
> Secret Masonic handshakes, passwords, grips and signs of Entered Apprentice, Fellowcraft Fellow Craft and Mason Degrees of Blue Lodge Freemasonry
> 
> The Grip of the Entered Apprentice is made by pressing the thumb against the top of the first knuckle-joint of the fellow Mason, the fellow Mason also presses his thumb against the first Mason's knuckle.
> 
> The name of this grip is "Boaz".  When a candidate is imparted with this grip and its usage it is done in this manner."






> "SHIBBOLETH"
> PASS GRIP OF A FELLOW CRAFT
> (HANDSHAKE)
> 
> Secret Masonic handshakes, passwords, grips and signs of Entered Apprentice, Fellowcraft Fellow Craft and Mason Degrees of Blue Lodge Freemasonry
> The hand is taken as in an ordinary hand shake, and the Mason presses the top of his thumb against the space between the first and second knuckle joints of the first two fingers of his fellow Mason; the fellow Mason also presses his thumb on the corresponding part of the first Mason's hand.

----------


## amy31416

So isn't that also saying that Ben Affleck and that other guy are also Masons if he used the "special handshake" on them?

Just maybe though, just maybe, it was inadvertant due to the distance between the two guys? Even if it was an intentional masonic handshake, so what?

----------


## acptulsa

> My tinfoil fez prevents me from grasping the mystery.


Yeah, that's the problem I seem to be having with this whole thread.  I belong to a model railroading club.  Am I accidentally supporting the Illuminati?

----------


## amy31416

> Yeah, that's the problem I seem to be having with this whole thread.  I belong to a model railroading club.  Am I accidentally supporting the Illuminati?


Yes, we're all accidentally or purposefully supporting the illuminati in some way or another according to many here.

----------


## acptulsa

> Yes, we're all accidentally or purposefully supporting the illuminati in some way or another according to many here.


Well, judging from his voting record I'd say Dr. Paul is doing them more harm than good--or at least purposely trying to.

----------


## aravoth

Just a question, seriously, no bull $#@!. What's with all the Freemason bashing? Someone please tell me what the big deal is.

----------


## acptulsa

> Just a question, seriously, no bull $#@!. What's with all the Freemason bashing? Someone please tell me what the big deal is.


Mainly guilt by association with the Illuminati, as I understand it.

----------


## Allen72289

> So what if he is? Even if the Freemasons were a part of some NWO conspiracy, only the highest level masons would know about it. The rest are just guys in a respectable adult fraternity.


Yep, I do believe the freemasons are globalist, the ones at the top.

You gotta put yourself in their shoes, highest ranking masons are power hungry.

Typical human greed.

Zionist.

That's all.

I'm not saying they're baby eating devil worshiping people, just powerful businessmen who manipulate us financially.

----------


## amy31416

> Just a question, seriously, no bull $#@!. What's with all the Freemason bashing? Someone please tell me what the big deal is.


Eh, something about them being involved in some grand NWO conspiracy. Apparently all the signs are there on our dollar bill with the eye on the pyramid to this mysterious owl in a corner (I looked at a dollar bill under the microscope--it's a bunch o' crap.)

I think it's supposedly tied into the Bilderberg conferences, the Rothschilds, the CFR, etc. Funny, my father was a Mason and I never heard a damn thing about it, nor was he at all interested in taking over the world. 

In my opinion, it's simply because it's a secret club, like a frat for grown-up boys that it's interpreted that way. There's so many inconsistencies in the conspiracy theories that it's ridiculous. One person says that Masons are anti-semitic, another says they're in cahoots with the Jooz to take over the world. I know from experience that Catholics don't like Freemasonry (not sure why), but then a conspiracy theorist claims that both groups are trying to take over the world.

Just a bunch of hooey, in my opinion.

----------


## Allen72289

Catholicism considers freemasonry a cult.

Freemasons anti-Semitic??? Nah, zionist ..

----------


## classicalscholar

I'm just going to step in here and say that I am also a Master Mason, and I think that you will find that a great many of us are Ron Paul supporters. Far more than in the general population.

I'm not here to defend the institution from anyone, but I want anyone who criticizes the Masons to ask themselves whether they personally know anyone who is a Mason, and base their opinions of the fraternity on them.

----------


## mdh

> I can not find any information on this.


More importantly, who the heck cares?  I have friends who are.  It's a good fraternal society.

----------


## Ozwest

Rather than dwelling on this tripe.

Perhaps you might examine the election of George Bush and Dick Cheney.

For two terms!!!

----------


## lucius

> Here is an interesting lecture on Freemasonry
> 
> Matrix of Power - http://video.google.com/videoplay?do...A4mSrwLtzYCoBA


It's good!

----------


## Fox McCloud

> Eh, something about them being involved in some grand NWO conspiracy. Apparently all the signs are there on our dollar bill with the eye on the pyramid to this mysterious owl in a corner (I looked at a dollar bill under the microscope--it's a bunch o' crap.)


obviously you weren't looking closely; the owl is definitely there on the dollar bill.

----------


## yongrel

Didn't this thread die months ago?

----------


## amy31416

> obviously you weren't looking closely; the owl is definitely there on the dollar bill.


Umm--did you see that I used a _microscope?_ I looked at it from afar, and I can see how if you glance at it you might think it, but I looked at it highly magnified and it just ain't there.

----------


## Fox McCloud

I know you said you used a microscope.

----------


## amy31416

> I know you said you used a microscope.


There's a reason that second pic is so fuzzy, when you look at it and it isn't fuzzy, it's just lines. I got a focused look at it.

Who do you think I'll believe? Some internet pic or my own eyes?

----------


## Fox McCloud

> There's a reason that second pic is so fuzzy, when you look at it and it isn't fuzzy, it's just lines. I got a focused look at it.
> 
> Who do you think I'll believe? Some internet pic or my own eyes?


I've seen it with my own eyes too (I saw it with my own eyes long before I even heard about it or seen it on the 'net).

Don't you find it at all suspicious that the design changed once the dollar was fiat? Also, if you wanted it to remain a secret (and have disputes like this) you wouldn't put a great amount of detail in it....lines? Awful coincidental for lines to be arranged like that, not to mention, if that were the case, the lines are thicker than the surrounding ones.

----------


## amy31416

> Don't you find it at all suspicious that the design changed once the dollar was fiat?


No.

----------


## benny215

> Thank you for admitting the truth finally and playing the marxist/socialist bolshevik "nazi" card. The bolsheviks/ethnically zionist-jews/khazars were  from khazaric lands in eastern turkey and next to modern day georgia. This is where Masons started out thousands of years ago in the middle east and then they eventually spread there vitriol and hatred to anyone who happened to be of aryan or europid stock forward. They were the terrorist khazars who took power in russia by REAL terrorism and bombings. They had a true hatred for anything european and they infiltraited into europe through their masonic secret societies, eventually getting control through politics and slavery by usary(money, taxing). The norse, the vikings, germanics and most of northern europe fought against the masonic infuences for years. Many people don't even realise that the terroristic-marxists/bolsheviks created the terms, "racist", nazi, etc. The neo-marxists in the mainstream media today do the same thing if you question the war support for israel or if you speak out against quotas you are either labled a racist, anit-semite etc. 
> 
> 
> You can spot a mason very quickly when they start to whine and complain about a "halocaust"(that keeps going down in numbers). Meanwhile they were the same ones that  created strife and slaughtered europa at the hands of the church and charlemagne. They were the ones. They were involved in the bolshevik revolution as khazars which wiped out 30+ million ethnic russians. 
> 
> The vikings knew well about the masons and held them back for the most part. 
> 
> I've personally seen a few obnoxious local  masons and spit on them whenever I get the chance.  One I met was this little short and swarthy midget with a huge schnoze of a hook nose.  He is always talking about how great hillary is and that everyone who has fair hair and blue eyes is a nazi and all this crap. I had to explain to him that he was full of $#@! and his masonic society was a joke. Though to be fair, many current masons have no idea what their groups history is. They only hear the story about how they lodged themselves into the european system and were a good group/good secret society.



you obviously have too much free time on your hands... maybe you should try doing something productive with it.

----------


## brandon

I'm a free mason

----------


## amy31416

> I'm a free mason


ILLUMINATI! _Stone him!_

----------

